# Automatisch Speichern



## Borialoil (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich benutze Photoshop (CS4) erst seit kurzem und habe aktuell eine Frage, die vielleicht lächerlich klingt, aber mir ist nun schon des öfteren eine Menge Arbeit verloren gegangen, weil mein Notebook keinen Strom mehr hatte und im Standby ausgegangen ist.
Gibt es bei Photoshop eine Funktion, dass die Dateien automatisch gespeichert werden eventuell als Backup wie z.B. bei MS Word?
Ich weiß, einfach regelmäßig speichern wäre eine Lösung, aber ich habe die Möglichkeit während meiner Arbeit nebenbei an meinem Notebook zu arbeiten, muss dann aber oft unvermittelt unterbrechen und habe es auch nicht immer am Netz.
Für hilfreiche Antworten wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß Bori


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

in Photoshop selbst gibt es diese Funktion leider nicht.

Es gibt aber etliche externe Lösungen. Gib einfach mal in eine Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens "photoshop autosave" ein.


Alex


----------



## Another (11. Dezember 2009)

Erst vorgestern waren bei mir 3std. Arbeit bei mir auch umsonst... nur weil ich mehrere PS-Dateien nicht alleine speichern wollte, bis sie in die einzelne, größere Datei übertragen wurden. Crash, alles weg. Man lernt nie aus. 
InDesign ist schon ein Segen dank seinem Backup.


----------

